# Eggcrate. Substrate and rocks



## Thiago 83 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi. I just bought a 29G from a friend of mine. What kind of subtrate or sand and rocks you guys recomend for a malawi tank? Where can i get some eggcrate?? Theres only white gravel, a plastic plant and a plant pot.
2 yellow lab and 1 false green terror.

Thanks


----------



## Jason07 (Jul 10, 2010)

I like pool filter sand. You can get a big bag from any pool store for cheap. Just make sure you rinse it really well before adding it to your tank.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

The "eggcrate" is really a misnomer, it's a light diffuser you can get at just about any hardware store anywhere from 8 to 12 bucks. They are designed to go on to fluorescent light fixtures or into drop ceilings with fluorescent fixtures behind them.

That Gold Saum (false Green Terror) and yellow lab is not a compatible mix, I would encourage you to find another home from the false green terror as he's going to get too big for a 29 anyway.

Like Jason said, alot of people like pool filter sand, it's cheap and easy to find. Not just pool stores have it, you can find it at most hardware stores too. Additionally you can find sand blasting sand, play sand, any of that would be great! The only sand I would discourage is "Paver Base" (not Paver Sand, those are two different products). Paver Base is intended to go underneath landscaping (rocks, et al), its ragged and sharp and could harm your fish.

-John


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I use quickcrete medium sand because its available at hardware stores around here, but I recently learned they also make a fine and a coarse type as well. The medium is nice, settles quickly when disturbed, and is light tan in colors. Only a couple bucks a bag at home depot. Egg crate is known as lighting grid and can be found in the ceiling tile section at hardware stores. Rocks are basically whatever you think looks best, to a point. You want to avoid shale type rocks that can fall apart when wet. Some other types of rocks can effect the water parameter positively or negatively, depending on the type of fish you're keeping. There is an article in the library as well. I personally like the look of the gray landscaping rocks that usually line ditches and ponds. I also have a pile of various granite pebbles, but grew tired of the mishmashed look in my tank. Mbuna like rocks, and in a 29g, small mbuna are really your only option for malawi.

If I were you, I would try to exchange the green terror for a couple more yellow labs, try for 1 male and 3-4 female, and call the tank stocked. Maybe you could also add a trio a syno lucipinnis if you're into catfish.


----------



## Thiago 83 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just bought a bag of play sand, I still need the rocks and eggcrate.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Save yourself $12 and don't bother with the eggcrate.

Just my .02


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

prov356,

I agree completely. I can't prove it, but I hasten to think it really does "spread out the weight". It's so flimsy and flexible I bet it has the exact same pressure points without it. It might prevent you from scratching the bottom glass but I don't know many people who are very concerned with that.

Plenty of people with all sorts of rock-scapes do fine without it.

-John


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

It's been debated here at CF ad naseum, but I'll say it again egg crate does nothing to spread weight. It's flimsy plastic. And if someone really wants to push the argument, you'll need to show me how you keep grains of sand (which are very small pressure points) out from under it.

Some believe it may help if you drop a rock on the bottom. In this instance we're talking about a 29 gallon tank. What rock are you going to put in a 29 gallon tank that might break the bottom of it? If you could get one in there large enough to do that, a flimsy piece of plastic isn't going to help you.

It's ugly when exposed and just not necessary. Thousands of systems out there that don't use it and don't blow out can testify to that. Aquarium manufacturers have more commone sense than to make a tank that will blow out when we add rocks. We'd alos be seeing posts of blown out tanks all over CF.

But, if it gives you peace of mind, go for it. For me, it'd do nothing for my mind because in my mind I know it does nothing for my tank. But, if you really believe that the rocks are going to blow out a tank if you don't add eggcrate, then I can see where it could give you peace of mind.


----------



## Thiago 83 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. I didnt use eggcrate just rocks and play sand. It looks very nice.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've stepped on eggcrate a few times and never felt it would do much for me if I dropped a rock. Like Prov says, until I hear of lots of people breaking tank bottoms, I see know need for it. How does one ever get the grunge out from under it?? I'm more worried about the look and pollution than I am about breaking the bottom.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

just thought to add ,stack your rocks and then add your sand,my yellow labs dont dig that much,but my male rusty and afra do ,it seems like theyre always testing the rock piles


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

PfunMo said:


> I've stepped on eggcrate a few times and never felt it would do much for me if I dropped a rock.


Have you tried it under water? Gravity has less effect under water, eggcrate is certainly going to absorb enough energy that your tank is much less likely to break/crack due to a falling or shifting rock. For those of us who like to stack rocks on substrate that cichlids feel the need to rearrange, it's a cheap insurance policy. I use it in 100% of the tanks that have any stacked rock, no brainer for me...


----------

